# USA USA USA USA USA



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got done watching USA get their gold medals for basketball. Pretty cool. Now I need to get back into "hating Kobe Bryant mode." Ok I'm back. Go Jazz. but that was a good game.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good game but not at the right time for us here in the USA. I watched it and then got back up at 5:30 to go bow hunting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanted to see it and just could't keep my eyes open past 11:00PM. Good job USA...........


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

I must say it was Very Boring Watching the USA Team Play. you knew what the outcome would be. badmittin had more excitment than the Basketball team did. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I agree, it was boring as hell.....everyone already knew who would win, how fun is that? LAME


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

firedawg said:


> I agree, it was boring as hell.....everyone already knew who would win, how fun is that? LAME


Hey you've got to give Spain some credit. I didn't watch that game but they played team USA really close til the very end. Almost everyone thought the Redeem Team was going to smash Spain in the final but they definitely put up a good fight. Congrats to team USA though on a great tournament and taking back the gold.

By the way, my favorite olympic sport is table tennis (AKA ping pong). I'm not joking either. Have you ever watched those guys play? The Chinese players are simply unreal.


----------

